# dog Breeding and Tax



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

My sister said in passing today dog breeders must make a fortune and after having a Google  I cant find anything which is simple enough for me to understand lol! I explained to my sister breeders have to pay tax but is it taxed per puppy or on the litter? Do you just send them proof of your vet bills/stud fee etc?

How is it all broken down?
Im not asking for anyones spreadsheets lol, just wondering if someone could dumb it down for me x


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Should think it is the same way all other self employed/small business works, Gross profit (payments for Pups) minus allowable expenses (vets fees, tests etc) = net profit thse would be the figures to put on the self assessment, then of course if it is the only source of income they will get their personnal allowance and pay tax on any profit above this.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It will be just income and expenditure same as any other small business. If the breeder were to keep a pup though, for tax purposes it would still have to go down as a sale even though they are not actually getting any money. It is the same if you run a shop and you keep something from the shop.

Personally, I doubt many breeders would make enough money to be paying a lot of tax, unless they are puppy farmers of course and I doubt they declare it anyway.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

This might help you.

HM Revenue & Customs


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

You dont make make much money, after you take out the items brought for bitch and pupppys. plus time taken off work.
Im going to be lucky to break even.
Unless of course you back to back breed  ie every season which is cruel.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

When good breeders offset all their expenses including upkeep and health tests of bitches for breeding, even if they aren't used for breeding, show expenses, travelling expenses to stud dogs, and other outgoings used in the upkeep of their dogs, there's very little profit for HMRC to take tax from.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

makes more sense now! Thankyou all x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Personally, I doubt many breeders would make enough money to be paying a lot of tax, unless they are puppy farmers of course and I doubt they declare it anyway.


I've paid £120.40 tax over three litters (I didn't include my costs of treating the whole litter for KC) - but within that, also had a rebate of £600 (that included other income as well) - so overall - not made enough to pay tax.

TBH - unless a breeder is breeding frequently, and / or not doing any of the health-tests - then it is likely they are cutting other corners such as on food, worming, other care etc - and yes, probably are turning a profit.

The most likely way goo breeders will make profit is if they have a successful stud dog. At the stud fee I've set - my boy will need to have sired around 5 litters before we move into profit making mode - to date - he has one possibly on the way (do no stud fee paid yet) - but it most likely the latter that could push responsible breeders into a money making situation.


----------

